# My laptop



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

i fried my laptop last week and just got a new one i am really upset but i had my little javanese to comfort meeace:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lucky you. I'm wondering if my laptop is GOING . Seems slower,(or I'm getting less patient.) , But it's also getting hotter on my lap. I use a comp. pad underneath and it is still too warn. Scares me.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

You might just be needing a new battery. That's what happened to mine and a new battery fixed everything!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Make sure you save your stuff,


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

No, actually I don't use the battery, I', m always in bed so I just plug in. My computer that is. ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Make sure you save your stuff,


Yeah I know. I have to learn how to do a backup. I'd kill myself if I lost all my articles Linda.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am getting my laptop back tomorrow Yay, using DH's, his is newer but he is usually hooked up to his office so he never updates, has tons of reminders that pop up and his key board is not comfortable for me and don't get me started on the mouse. Well at least I have one to use.

Mine was heating up then the fan was getting louder and coming on often, fan went out. I keep all my writing on a external hard drive and on CD,s. Thankfully it was an easy fix.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

get a little flash drive, they hold lots of information


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

how long have you had your computer you might need a new one my mother has had her's for 7 years and it gets really hot if you use it a lot you could also have it checked by the apple store or whatever the brand


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Geet an external hard drive, plug it in and let it do an automatic update. I learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I always plug mine in too, but I still needed a new battery and that's why it was so hot. I have a MacBook.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

mamacjt said:


> I always plug mine in too, but I still needed a new battery and that's why it was so hot. I have a MacBook.


Really , that's interesting. Wonder why.?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda, and Geri , how do you do this backup . What all can you save?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lucymyhavanese said:


> how long have you had your computer you might need a new one my mother has had her's for 7 years and it gets really hot if you use it a lot you could also have it checked by the apple store or whatever the brand


Only three years. My first one was five.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Well the computer guy called because he could not get by to bring it back. But fan was not out seems there was what looked like a mouse nest inside...only he does not think there is a mouse small enough to get in the tiny holes and there was so much, it had wraped around the fan freezing it, he had to cut it all of the fan...it could not be dust too strong,all cleaned out it is good as new. Gee think it was dog hair??? Like maybe Havanese hair? Poor guy never saw anything like it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Too funny Robbie. ound:


----------

